# Excalibur scroll saw



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I just got off the phone with a customer service rep at The Home Depot. I have seen Excalibur scroll saws carried on quite a few web sites, but there aren't any in stock.

The young lady called the vendor and couldn't get anyone to answer the phone. She then called the VP of marketing named "John" who told her there were production issues at the factory in China. "They" were in the process of moving production to the USA and customers could see product by September, 2017.

AFIK, this is the latest information on this saw. This information is word for word what I was told. IMO, this is good news if it's true. I'm sorry I didn't ask more questions, but I didn't want to make the young lady uncomfortable.

Has anyone received more or different information?

Mark


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

the last i heard they are not going to be made at all, Seyco has made arranagements to have a scroll saw made, its like the excaibur saw, check out his website seyco.com, thx RJ


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I just received an e-mail from Rick Blake @ General International. Production will be in China, availability in September or October, 2017.

Sounds to me like the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.

Boy, I thought I had the straight dope. I guess these are high up rumors.

The saga continues.

Mark


----------



## kroginold (Jul 13, 2015)

The saw from same manufacturer in China also seems to be on market in Canada under brand name Excelsior. Pictures of it look identical and they say this on their web site.


----------



## MarkSW (Aug 8, 2017)

Hello.
This is from Woodcraft web site
The King Industrial 30" Variable-Speed Scroll Saw is produced by the manufacturer that made the Excalibur® Scroll Saws for years.
They have the 16" and 30" saw $599 and $899 neither have a stand.
What do you think? Good deal ?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> Hello.
> This is from Woodcraft web site
> The King Industrial 30" Variable-Speed Scroll Saw is produced by the manufacturer that made the Excalibur® Scroll Saws for years.
> They have the 16" and 30" saw $599 and $899 neither have a stand.
> ...


lookin at pics, it sure looks like the excaliber.
off topic, but i liked the excaliber name much better.

prices at woodcraft are always going to be higher than what can be found elsewhere. i for my Ex16 and footswitch at a local independant tool center for right around 540 out the door.


----------



## kroginold (Jul 13, 2015)

Very good to see these being sold in US again. I first saw them under Excelsior name from King Canada. I assume they couldn't use that name here because of Rockler's Excelsior branding of the mini lathe line.
I'm. Happy to see them under any label for parts availability. I have a slightly older Excalibur 30" that is identical except for the dust collection holes around the blade and the plastic hose attachment. Hmm now I wonder if I could retrofit???


----------

